# Best plant/moss for aquatic tree. Low tech



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

What the best plant or moss is best for making an aquatic tree? I want to tie some moss or plants to driftwood to make it look like a tree in my aquarium. I want to try to stay away from infusing CO2, but I am happy to splurge (somewhat) on some nice lighting if that would be enough.

I have another post with my bigger question here:
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=339898

But I thought I should maybe break it up into smaller parts.

I came across a post that listed these plants as potentials for what I want to do:

Java moss
Fissidens fontanus
Christmas moss
Weeping moss
Taiwan moss

Anyone have any thoughts on these, or any others? Any other tips to creating a large aquatic tree? It will be going in a 75g tank, and most of the trees I've seen online are in much smaller tanks.

Thanks!


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

I don't have much to offer you in the way of advice, but my friend is attempting the same project with Java Moss, which is actually the only moss listed that I have heard of or seen in stores. In my experience, Java Moss grows really well, usually to the point of overtaking your tank, so I doubt you will need to do much upgrading. The fact that it will be attached to driftwood rather than loose on your substrate will make it less of an issue for you.

Seachem recently released a product for attaching mosses and rootless plants, called Flourish Glue. I haven't used it, but it is similar to their Reef Glue, which works great for coral in marine tanks. In fact, you could just as easily use Reef Glue. http://www.seachem.com/Products/Accessories.html

I don't know how well the tree will work with cichlids, though. Maybe you could convince your wife to let you set up another tank for this project. :thumb:


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Any super glue with cyanoacrylate as the active ingredient is safe. I use the stuff all the time for my corals. Dollar store, super cheap. All but the Fissidens would work in a low tech setup. Good luck


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Java moss works, I have to keep cutting mine back regularly in a 55g. It has attached to my driftwood, and at one point was a huge bush which I have since cut back. I do abosolutely nothing to promote plant growth apart from running my lights.. and even those run for 8 hours only. I am hoping it will thicken up, I really cut it back last time which was about a month ago now:
Pic at the bottom here: viewtopic.php?f=13&t=289162&start=105#p2449281


----------

